# Puppy coloration



## ankos (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi there. I have a 6 month old male German Shepherd. When I got him, the breeder said he'd be black and red or black and silver. However, initially I thought, 'black and silver, for sure!' But he's turning orange in areas! I just wanted to see what people thought he'd grow up to look like. 

His dad was black and red(with lots of black and reds on his side, and some silvers), and mom was black and silver(with lots of silver and black and silver).


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd say black and tan. When he gets older, the black saddle and mask will probably be faded. But there is definately tan in that pup.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Awww, pretty boy! They change a lot so you have a while to wait and see


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Is it possible that he will stay black, silver, and tan, or is he going to be black and tan or black and silver? I've never seen a shepherd with coloring like that. Very interesting. 

And he looks like a real sweetie!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I've never seen a GSD with that coloring, or that coat texture at 6 months. Usually by 6 months his "big boy fur" would be coming in. At least from my experience. Were these pictures from when he was younger? Or maybe I can't tell from the picture?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Black and silver is just a level of pigment. It is a washed out black and tan or black and brown, whichever you choose to call it. Black and Red is actually a Black and Brown with strong pigment. Tan is weaker, silver is a washed out black and tan. 

Jasmine, my brother's dog was a black and silver dog. Nice dog. Very pretty. 

This pup almost looks blue. I cannot remember how Jazzy looked prior to a year old.


----------



## ankos (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies everyone. His grandfather is actually Yukon vom Trompetersprung(vom Lauterbach), and his father was pretty much a copy cat of Yukon. So I would imagine Luke would look pretty similar, he definitely doesn't take too much after his mother's structure.

@Harley: Yeah, he's definitely lightened up since I first got him.

@Stosh: Thanks! Yeah, I'm just an impatient person, lol.

@Jo: Thanks! I have no idea, his mother was actually more tan than silver, but she has really pale tans in her bloodline. He started out pretty red, got lighter, then got more red again.

@jprice: Nope, those were taken today. He's recently turned 6 months, and his guard hairs are just starting to come in. He's awesome - though his color confuses me! Haha, can't figure out which way he's going.

@Selzer: Thanks! He might look blue from the pictures, but he is a washed out black(mostly because he has no adult hairs showing through yet).


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Were it looks like his coat is smudged is that color that is fading? Or is that going to say with him?


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

That is definitely a coat unlike any Ive seen. My girl lost her puppy fuzz long before 6 months. Itll be interesting to see what it turns into.


----------



## ankos (Jan 20, 2012)

@CelticGlory: Where it's lightest on his coat is actually the first color that took over(he started out as pale tan and mostly black). The red is coming in on his tail tip, paws and face. But the silver is really persistent. 

@Shaina: He's only now starting to get guard hairs in a larger fashion, his first 'adult type hairs' were really pale silver and on his head, as well as the black triangle on his tail. But now if I pet his back fur the wrong way, I can feel guard hairs under the fuzz. He's slow to develop, maybe, lol.


----------



## Jeven's Tyde (Feb 1, 2012)

Tyde has no more puppy furs...  

At least NONE look like pup furs anymore. The color is still changing though, light fur creeping up on his shoulders, tan at the base of his ears, etc.

He's 15 weeks.


----------



## ankos (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, he matured fast! He's younger than Luke by a month and a week or two.


----------



## Jeven's Tyde (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah...  It's quite sad how fast they grow.

I don't see any pup furs anymore... unless I am just confused...

Y'all tell me:


























Three clearest pictures I have.


----------

